# And another MagicLantern cool feature



## Drizzt321 (Jul 16, 2013)

So now you're able to sample the image in 2 different ISOs which basically gives you a single image HDR-like DR, although there are some penalties such as higher aliasing and moire, and lower resolution in the highlights and shadows. Still, really cool!

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7139


----------



## Niterider (Jul 16, 2013)

Right on! Thanks for posting 

Now the wait begins for this to become available for the 5d mark ii...


----------



## teedidy (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like it is only available on the 5DmkIII and 7D due to two separate physical chips to read sensor data with different sensitivity levels. Older cameras only have a single input so this will not be available to all cameras.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2013)

Cool 8) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 16, 2013)

teedidy said:


> Looks like it is only available on the 5DmkIII and 7D due to two separate physical chips to read sensor data with different sensitivity levels. Older cameras only have a single input so this will not be available to all cameras.



Interesting, I didn't read far enough for that. I guess it sets the chips to different sensitivities, and then is basically line-skipping and doing the interpolation between them all. Ouch. I think I just hurt my brain trying to think of the math that's needed for some of this.


----------



## teedidy (Jul 16, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Interesting, I didn't read far enough for that. I guess it sets the chips to different sensitivities, and then is basically line-skipping and doing the interpolation between them all. Ouch. I think I just hurt my brain trying to think of the math that's needed for some of this.



Skips lines of 2,

RG RG RG RG -- ISO 1600
GB GB GB GB -- ISO 1600
rg rg rg rg -- ISO 100
gb gb gb gb -- ISO 100
RG RG RG RG -- ISO 1600
GB GB GB GB -- ISO 1600
rg rg rg rg -- ISO 100
gb gb gb gb -- ISO 100

to avoid funky banding.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 16, 2013)

teedidy said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, I didn't read far enough for that. I guess it sets the chips to different sensitivities, and then is basically line-skipping and doing the interpolation between them all. Ouch. I think I just hurt my brain trying to think of the math that's needed for some of this.
> ...



Ah, cool. Thanks.


----------

